# spillways



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

anybody been catching any fish in spillways


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

yes. crappie fishin. haven't tried anything else.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Fishing them spillways this time of year you have to pay attention to the water flow rate. Flow rate started up last week tuesday, the 15. and started back down sunday the 20th. Caught fish, saugeyes, on friday, saterday and yesterday. This time of year I do better early in the morning. Usually starting around 4am and I'm out of there by around 9am.
Been getting them on the yellow eyed rouges and some doctored floating rapalas. No limits yet but some nice 20, 22 inch fish. Some smaller ones also witch is a good sign to me. A good friend of mine got some on a jig and twister. Chartreuse head and green white tail.
Still early in the year,,,, the best is yet to come,,,,, I HOPE!!!


----------



## steelheader57 (Feb 11, 2010)

fish,fish,


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Well it's over till the water comes back down. Me and my buddie both took limits of 18 inch and up Wednesday and his son caught 3. Took about 6 houres to do it and we turned smaller ones loose. The eyes were really slaming the lures, know dought when you had a bite. Rouges, #12 hj and some on jigs and twisters.
Went back yesterday, the 24th and when I got out of the truck you could just hear the water roaring. High and fast with a real dirty color. Tryed it for a little while but no good. 
Weather mans calling for rain and with more snow and ice melt off it just mite be a while before it's fishable again. I know last year we lost almost 3 weeks due to high dirty water. I hope enought ice melts off the lake where I live so as to do some bank casting. Good luck to those who do go out.


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

skippy were you guys fishing salt fork spillway? if so do u fish by the pipe that goes under 77 or do go down to where the spillway meets the river?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

No on Salt Fork. I'v driven past it more then a few times but I'v never fished there. I see know reason why the fish woulden't be moving there.
After moving down here I picked out 3,4 different places to fish and I'll stick with thoes. 
If you live close go give Salt Fork a try. Good luck.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

hey hunt.............when i fish saltfork, i fish it from the dam to the culvert outlet. havent been down to where it empties into the creek for several years but if i remember right, that is private property down there. i know i use to see no tresspassing signs down there but its been a while so it may have changed.............just a heads up.


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Wish I could fish salt fork a lot more but I live in north canton so I can't just drive down after work for a couple hours. Is that bait store still open at the top of the hill east of rockys? it's right by the movie and pizza store. Think there will be fish moving down there this weekend or will it be the high and muddy?


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.thetent.com/arcadia/oh/ohsf_index.htm go to this web site to check water levels. click on ohio, scroll down to wills creek and use the cambridge level to track salt fork. i use to drive down after work from canton to. when they are up in there, fish can be caught after dark to. dont know about bait shop.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

I would suggest getting out and fishing if you wanna know if the fish are biting. It usually works better than just asking if they are biting. Salt Fork will produce saugeye as long as you can fish the creek. Some of the best saugeye fishing is when the water is up close to the top of the pipe. If you don't fish it, you won't catch them. Wait till the weekend to go down if you can't make it after work. The fish will bite....just a matter of timing.


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

when the water is up to the pipe it is high and muddy. do you still fish it the same?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

With all this high, fast water, if legal as far as tresspassing goes check out any ditch or small creek that mite empty into down stream of the spillways. Fish that slack water. Lots of nice fish holding out of that fast current.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I have fished several times where the water comes out of the big pipe and meets the creek (not the actual spillway). Always caught pretty decent crappie there right along the rocks and also have hammered white bass there. I remember one time I had a stringer of crappie hanging down over the little wall next to the pipe and a huge Musky came up and was trying to yank it out of the ground!


----------

